# Do you use Lightwedge?



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

As I have stated before I am new and need all the help I can get!  I was looking at the lightwedge and wondering if anyone has used it with their Kindle and how you like it.  If you use one which size do you think is best?  It doesn't look to me like the light would be as harsh as the light on the clip on styles.  Any lighting ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

There are a couple of people on the board that do use a lightwedge. I personally use what I think is called the relight. Its a rechargable booklight, but I don't really recommend it. I have two of them, but I have a constant issue with it dimming and flickering. The light also keeps on falling towards the screen, too. I got it as a gift, but I still use it.
Edit: Found it

ReLight Rechargeable Book Light


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*It didn't give off enough light for me plus I didn't like holding on to anything additional. I use the Might Bright 2...awesome light, no glare and two light settings.*


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I didn't like mine.  If you look at the ads, it appears that the entire page is lit.  Mine wasn't like that.  There are two LEDs that dispurse their light in a semi-circle out into the plastic.  It wasn't very bright and there were lines around the pattern.  I suppose - if you are in absolute darkness, its better than nothing, but there are so many other book lights out there - you can get one that is a lot better.  But others seem to love it.  I use the Mighty Bright.  If you put it in the right place, there is no glare and it is very bright.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use the lightwedge and love it. I use the paperback size, it is what I had already. Somewhere I have a picture....found it!










Others have the hardback size and love that.

It's plenty bright for me, I wanted a low-light light, and I can see well in dim light so far. (My quilting students can't see some of the marks I use as guides when doing hand quilting, LOL!) Brighter lights bother my husband if I'm in the same room, which is the only time I would use a book light. (It's the reason I would love a version with an optional backlight, but not at the expense of the e-ink.)

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the hardback version and really wish I'd gotten the paperback version. The bigger version is much too large. I have gotten used to holding both things but it took a while. I rarely use it since my wife can sleep through anything.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> I didn't like mine. If you look at the ads, it appears that the entire page is lit. Mine wasn't like that. There are two LEDs that dispurse their light in a semi-circle out into the plastic. It wasn't very bright and there were lines around the pattern. I suppose - if you are in absolute darkness, its better than nothing, but there are so many other book lights out there - you can get one that is a lot better. But others seem to love it. I use the Mighty Bright. If you put it in the right place, there is no glare and it is very bright.


*That's what I found when I tried it. Don't get me wrong, it works very well when using it for reading a paperback but I just didn't have enough light for Jinx and I found my eyes straining.*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the paperback size and love it. When reading in bed the light doesn't distrub my husband.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have both the original and the paperback size. I think they're perfect for the Kindle. I use the smaller one about 95% now that I've gotten it. It's just the right size and puts out enough light for me to see with and not wake up my husband. Make sure you use the little bookrest guide attachment thingy. It makes it much more Kindle friendly.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I recently purchased the Lightwedge in the paperback style and I like it. I also have a Mighty Bright 2 and have problems with glare. The Lightwedge dispurses the light more evenly than the Mighty Bright 2. It also fits in my purse next to my Kindle so it is easy to carry with me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I use a headlamp for reading at night. You can buy them at any backpacking/camping/sports store. They vary in price and features. I like the headlamps because you can use them anywere, they allow you to use both of your hands, and I don't have to clip it onto my Oberon. And I car camp and backpack so I have them handy. I use it when I am grilling at night and need a bit more light. I use it during power outages. Living in an apartment complex it came in really handy. I could carry bags of ice up stairs without any problems using the headlamp.

I prefer mine not to have a battery pack on the back (they are uncomfortable for reading when you are laying down).

http://www.rei.com/search?query=headlamps


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have both the original and the paperback size. I think they're perfect for the Kindle. I use the smaller one about 95% now that I've gotten it. It's just the right size and puts out enough light for me to see with and not wake up my husband. Make sure you use the little bookrest guide attachment thingy. It makes it much more Kindle friendly.


I also have both sizes, and use the larger one for hardback books and the smaller one on the Kindle. Fits perfectly, and as you said, use the bookrest attachment - it really helps keep the two pieces together, and makes holding them both pretty effortless. Also, they light up the whole page for me (all 4 of the ones we have work that way), so perhaps the person who said it was only a small circle of light got a defective one?

One thing I noticed is that the Lightwedge light output varies somewhat. My husband got me the large one as a Christmas gift in 2004, and I loved it. But I had requested the paperback size, he just hadn't paid attention when ordering. So in '06, he got me the small one, but mis-ordered *again* and got a large one. This time, he had enough time before Christmas to get the smaller one, too, so we had *3* Lightwedges in the house after that! Then this year, I got him his own Kindle and a paperback-size Lightwedge to go with it.

The '06 large model is MUCH brighter than the '04 model (a "whiter" light versus a more yellow tone), but the '04 model has 2 brightness levels on it, so they have definitely changed things over time. Not that it matters if you buy one today of course, as it'll be an '09 version and probably slightly different again from any of the ones I have, lol.


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

I use the paperback sized lightwedge for lying in bed reading. Otherwise, if I'm in a situation when I need light, I use the MightyBright.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I was used to the Lightwedge having used the Original size for pbooks.  I bought the paperbook size for my Kindle but never got used to holding it (probably because I am a one handed reader with my Kindle).  

That being said, it's a much better fit for the Kindle than I had expected...and like others have stated, attach the bookrest guide. It makes a big difference.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I use the larger sized wedge and I love it.  I am thinking of getting the paperback size for carrying with me.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you all.  I decided to go ahead and order it from Amazon.  They have the Ocean color for $16.47.  Other colors are slightly higher if anyone else is interested in one.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> Thank you all. I decided to go ahead and order it from Amazon. They have the Ocean color for $16.47. Other colors are slightly higher if anyone else is interested in one.


Molly, you will enjoy your Lightwedge! I woke up at 4 am and couldn't go back to sleep this morning. Reached over got my Kindle and Lightwedge and read until 6. I was nice and cozy in my bed and hubby was sleeping like a baby. 

Linda


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought the paperback  lightwedge for my kindle and it works great when I read at night in bed.  It does not bother my husband.  I read on my side and balance the lightwedge up against the screen of the kindle.  Still have one hand page turning ability.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

I have tried the lightwedge.. and my opinon aside.. (I prefer the mighty bright in black)... just wanted to post a warning.. that the lightwedge scratches VERY easily.. do not.. I repeat.. do not use with a paperback book.. as the paper will scratch the lightwedge.. immediatly.. which is not as noticable with a paper book.. but VERY noticable with the Kindle..


----------

